# my not so lucky day



## pgc13 (Dec 9, 2013)

Had this in the trap yesterday morning.







luckily it didn't spray. But I didn't get so lucky the day before when i caught another skunk and it did spray when I dispatched it. Caught both in bobcat sets.

Sent from my XT901 using Tapatalk


----------



## jimmy shutt (Jun 2, 2013)

cool stuff keep up the pics


----------



## pgc13 (Dec 9, 2013)

Sorry about the 4 post's it kept telling me that it couldnt connect to the forum. I guess it finally connected.

Sent from my XT901 using Tapatalk


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

keep the pictures coming, nice work!


----------



## huntertibbs (Feb 15, 2013)

Great picture, the multiple posts is a tapatalk issue. Says its not connected but it does post


----------



## coyotejon (Feb 4, 2010)

Did you skin the stinker? I HATE catching those things :no:


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Nice!!!!!!!!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Congrats, thanks for sharing.


----------



## NattyB (Jan 5, 2012)

To spray...or not to spray? Must be a major thought process with skunks. I'm glad we got none this year, but Caleb kept hoping for one. Congrats on the critters. Its always fun seeing something bouncing in the trap.


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

Amazing how many skunks or opossums you can catch before you can get to the coyotes and bobcats that you're really wanting. Good luck on with your traps and hopefully next time you get to take a picture with your bobcat.


----------



## pgc13 (Dec 9, 2013)

No i didnt skin him. I wasnt brave enough lol. I did call my taxidermist but he said he wouldnt mess with a skunk either.

Sent from my XT901 using Tapatalk


----------



## NattyB1 (Jan 21, 2012)

Taxidermists have the same reaction to porcupines.


----------



## pgc13 (Dec 9, 2013)

So the last day of season I went to pull my traps and had another stinker in the same set as the first one i caught. I dispatched through the lungs but it still sprayed. Lets just say my wife is happy that trapping season is over.

Sent from my XT901 using Tapatalk


----------



## Beta (Mar 3, 2014)

I read (I'm new) that you throw the skunk in a can of gasoline before you skin them and then wash them afterwards and it takes care of the smell. Considering the price of gas these days though I don't know if it's worth it! hehehe.


----------



## OHIOOutdoors2 (May 1, 2013)

5 gallon bucket x 4$ = not worth it. I would think you wouldn't be able to get the stench of gas off it anyways.


----------



## Beta (Mar 3, 2014)

I read it from a book by Bill Musgrove "Fur Trapping". It says to put it in a bucket and dump gas on it until it covers, then wash after skinning and it smells fine.

As long as you let most of the gas evaporate before washing it I don't see why it wouldn't work. I'm sure you'd re-use the gas for quite a few skunk, but it doesn't seem very cost effective these days.


----------



## NattyB (Jan 5, 2012)

That's a lot of work for a skunk. My boy got a skunk yesterday morning in his live trap. See "Skunk Whispererer". Anyway, had one tanned years ago...that DID NOT spray when I shot him. I got him tanned. After the dispatching ordeal, I handed Caleb my tanned Skunk hide and said, "Here, you earned him." He carried it around all day. ...Probably sleeping with it right now.


----------



## Beta (Mar 3, 2014)

Seems hit or miss if they spray or not on dispatch. The biggest reason not not spray to me would be harvesting the skunk essence, worth more than the fur a lot of the time.

Nice story on the tanned skunk! Pretty cool when the kids get into it too. This last year deer hunting my 3 year old boy told me he "I want to keep that (hide)!" after skinning the deer. So, unexpected I started fleshing, tanned and broke it myself. Too big and heavy for his bed, but he loves it and lays on it every day. Whenever I get my first Yote, I'm sure I'll do the same thing. Have to save my first one!


----------



## NattyB (Jan 5, 2012)

That's great. Sleeping like a mountain man at 3 YOA.


----------



## Beta (Mar 3, 2014)

Yeah, that's exactly what I say. "Look at that mountain man with his deer rug!"


----------

